# Wellington - Kilbirnie



## iamkim330

Hello.

I've just applied for a job in Kilbirnie. Would anyone be able to tell me what Kilbirnie is like please? All I know is that it has a large pak n save and there is a mosque (from wiki) but not much else yet!

It'd be great if you could pop in to say hi if you are from the area, or wellington in general because I will probably need some new friends if I do move 

Thank you.


----------



## topcat83

iamkim330 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I've just applied for a job in Kilbirnie. Would anyone be able to tell me what Kilbirnie is like please? All I know is that it has a large pak n save and there is a mosque (from wiki) but not much else yet!
> 
> It'd be great if you could pop in to say hi if you are from the area, or wellington in general because I will probably need some new friends if I do move
> 
> Thank you.


Looks like it's on that narrow bit of land between Wellington CBD and the airport. If it has a 'Pak'n'Save' it must be good


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

I haven't lived there, approx 2000-08 was on the other side of the ridge of hills that separate it from Newtown/Island Bay

So just some random notes

A map here
There's a lot of comercial development here, warehousing associated with the airport
As wiith Newtown, a lot of Wellington Hospital staff live there - it's an easy walk - or bus - through Constable St to Newtown and the hospital
Where Kilbirnie begins/ends I'll never know - it merges in to the suburbs of Hataitai, Melrose and Lyall Bay which from a real estate agent's point of view are 'more desirable'. 
Next to the Ruth Gotlieb Library is the indoor pool swimming/diving complex -Wellington Regional Aquatic Centre is there, I trained there and also used the gym -as it's a council operation a lot cheaper than private gyms. Also private spas and cafe there.
I'd say that for public transport it's good as apart from the surrounding suburbs mentioned, buses for Miramar run through there. Wellingtons main bus deport is in Kilbirnie.
It is flat. Hills around, but Kilbirnie itself has none
Easy access to airport which is on the edge of Lyall Bay
Apart from the Pak Save supermarket shopping is limited; small suburban shops, enough for day-to-day. At Lyall Bay adjacent to the airport there's a discount shopping centre featuring the usual NZ suspects - Noel Leemings (home appliances) Super Cheap Auto (car parts), Kathmandu (buy your thermals here!) Rebel Sport (sports of course!), The Warehouse (variety), a decent cycle shop (though there's a better on in Kilbirnie central), Briscoes (homewares) and more I can't remember - maybe useful if you're setting yourself up in a new place
Also two big home handyman outlets - Placemakers and Bunnings if you're a do-it-yourself builder
Outdoorsy things - Lyall Bay beach - swimming, surfing, walking. Airport end has a dog exercise area. Evans Bay - the sheltered/harbour side, kayaking, waterfront cycling. An alternative route to the city is along the waterfront through Oriental Bay - the annual Round the Bays Run is held here. Not far to beaches at Miramar - Scorching Bay. Popular cycling routes following the coast around from Lyall Bay about 20km around Maupuia Point and back to Evans Bay.
There were (I left 2008) a lot of old houses there. And I mean old. Which means cold. The southerly can howl through Lyall Bay - remember this is the first landmass since Antarctica - as with Island Bay it can be #### chilly at times!









Wellington Airport aerial view, with city and harbour behind. Lyall Bay left, Evans Bay centre, showing Rongotai, Kilbirnie, Strathmore and Miramar, Wellington, Wellington City District, Wellington Region, New Zealand (NZ)


----------



## klunman

Hi Kim -
Kilbirnie is ok, a little rough around the edges…perhaps not the most happening place for a young person. Is this to work or live? As a young person, you should really be living in Te Aro, City Central, Brooklyn, Kelburn or Newtown. As for working location…doesn't really matter as the transit is fine. Single people live in the above places (GENERALLY speaking of course) all within easy distance to Wellington CBD until they get a partner…and THEN tend to move to the "outlying" areas.
Not sure if you were needing info for living...


----------

